# pyr breeding qestion



## bucknercrestfarm (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a litter of great pyr pups i own both parents she is a rust pyr and the stud has bager markings both have markings less then 1/3 of there body and as an adults have diluted so much unless your a breeder or know about pyr markings you would think there white dogs. well she had her babies and only two fit akc standards the others markings are well over 3/4 there body!!!! yes they all have the dubble dew claws im just at loss i have never had a litter of this much color there like black pyrs (google 6barranch look at there black pyrs) any breeders have this problem?


----------



## watchdogps (Nov 15, 2011)

bucknercrestfarm said:
			
		

> I have a litter of great pyr pups i own both parents she is a rust pyr and the stud has bager markings both have markings less then 1/3 of there body and as an adults have diluted so much unless your a breeder or know about pyr markings you would think there white dogs. well she had her babies and only two fit akc standards the others markings are well over 3/4 there body!!!! yes they all have the dubble dew claws im just at loss i have never had a litter of this much color there like black pyrs (google 6barranch look at there black pyrs) any breeders have this problem?


A rust pyr? Does that mean she has rust markings?  I looked at the 6bar dogs and frankly, I thnk they are trying to make a case for their mutts.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd bet money there was an outcross somewhere along the way.  I'm not a snob about AKC standards in a working Pyr- as a groomer I KNOW what type of maintenance is required on a proper show quality coat.  But there must have been an outcross at some point for black to be showing up like that.


----------



## carolinagirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I am betting on an outcross somewhere too.  Maybe some Anatolian Shepherd mixed in the gene pool a little bit.


----------

